# Need duck time and temp W/ Qview



## nickelmore (Sep 13, 2009)

I searched but really did not find the correct internal temp for a store bought duck,  cooking two 5 pounders to go with the Brisket for tonights game.  I just took them out of the brine and am thinkin that I will treat them like a yard bird but only take them to about 150.

Thanks.


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 13, 2009)

Take a medium onion and a few stalks of celery, cut them up and stick inside the cavity. Smoke at 225 degrees and remove when the thickest part of the breast reads 175 degrees. Don't go higher as it will still continue to cook once its removed. 150 for poultry is not a safe temp to stop cooking at.
There is no time on how long it will take, you must go by internal temps. If you have it on hand, a 50/50 mixture of apple juice and marachino cherry (spelling) juice make a great spritz to spray on the bird every 30 minutes to baste. Grenadin syrup will also work in place of the cherry juice.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 13, 2009)

Cook duck at the normal 225-250 until the internal hits 170.  Should run you around 3-4 hours for a 5lb duck but brining can sometimes speed up the cook times by a little but as always (and for legal reasons) judge by temp and not time


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 13, 2009)

USDA says that it should be atleast 165. Also Chicken should be taken to 165 also according to USDA. I usually take my chicken to 165 and its still nice and juicy.  Cant wait to see the Qview from today's offering.


----------



## nickelmore (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks, today I am using leftover apple pie shots for the spritz,  I will take it to 165-170.   I always take chicken to 170 but I was afraid from what i have read it may be too dry.

Should be done about the same time as the can of spam.

Thanks


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, wild game, being the healthy treat that it is, is low in fat, and its tricky to get things done while maintaining moistness. But its better to have a drier bird than a case of nasty food poisoning. Your using apple pie shots? Are you talking about schnapps? The span sounds interesting. We live only 30 miles from the Hormel plant in Austin Mn. I love span, but have never thought about smoking one. I bet that will taste great. Will have to try that one. 

Also, once your temps get to say around 150-155 degrees, maybe wrap that bird up in some foil and let it baste in its own juices. That should really help to keep things moist.

Post some pics of the end results if you can.


----------



## burnz (Sep 17, 2009)

I cook my ducks to medium rare.  If you go much past that, they get a gamey taste to them.  So I would say around 155 or so (I've never smoked them I normally just grill and don't take a temp)  However I've never bought duck, I just eat the ones I shoot, Not sure if farm raised ducks would be any different.


----------



## nickelmore (Sep 18, 2009)

I took them to 160 -165 worked out real well.  If I have my way and a little luck I will be asked to hunt soem nice palce on some illinois rivers.

Something I've never had the chance to do.

Thanks


----------



## target (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree with Burnz,  I do not like waterfowl "done" I like it a little on the rare side.  160 is about perfect for my taste.  If cooking goose I like it even a little lower then that.  

APPLE PIE SHOTS that is a great idea for a spritz,  one for the duck, one for you.  By the end of the cook it wont matter how done the bird is cuz you will be! haha.


----------



## oneshot (Sep 18, 2009)

What, no qview????? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 lol


----------



## nickelmore (Sep 18, 2009)

Ihave pics of the duck with my other bears food I will post the ducks when I get home on sun

On a train to KC for some bbq 

Using my blackberry to keep up w my addiction


----------



## nickelmore (Sep 20, 2009)

On their way to the Bears Game!


----------



## chefrob (Sep 20, 2009)

nice looking ducks.........


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

FYI Wild ducks are medium rare at 120*, People don't like duck usually because it is over cooked. I always cook my wild ducks rare to MR.


----------



## coyote-1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Duck has a LOT more fat to render out so it'll take longer than chicken. But that fat _surrounds_ the muscle rather than permeating it**, so your plateau could occur at the point the muscle is already done - particularly if the thing is unstuffed.

I smoke 'em for three hours before I stuff 'em, that way the smoke flavoring gets infused into the cavity and meat.



**More precisely, there's a layer of insulating fat under the skin.


----------

